# Has anyone used this Ronidazole Tablet?



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm wondering if someone could help me please with working out the strength of a pack of canker tablets I purchased.

The product is called `RONI 15%' . Its for pigeons and has a picture of a pigeon head on the front. I ordered it from ebay, and it came from Spain. On the side it says `Active ingredient: Ronidazole 30mg/tablet' and the dose is 1 tablet per day for 1 pigeon.

30mg per tablet sounds like a massive overdose for Ronidazole doesn't it? I mean its so huge an overdose, that I am wondering if what is meant is that the 30mg Ronidazole per tablet is at 15% strength, making the dose 4.5 mg per tablet, per pigeon??

Has anyone used this product?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If it says 30mg/tablet...my assumption would be there's 30Mg of Ronidazole in the tablet.

I have this stuff called Ronsec...which contains 25mg Ronidazole and 25mg Secridazole.

The directions read "dose 1 tablet per pigeon (400-500g of bodyweight) on full crop after feeding. Skip one day and repeat again on 3rd day."

Now...a Feral pigeon is only around 350g...so I just adjust the tablet by cutting 1/3 off of it before administering to a Feral.

Your tabs have 30mg Ronidazole, mine have 25mg Ronidazole...so they are around the same ballpark as far as strength of each pill.

Dammit...I just recently tossed out a bunch of old medicine/prescription containers from my avian vet which had expired meds in 'em, and one of the bottles was Ronidazole.....

I hope this may help somewhat. In you situation...if I didn't get a firm answer from someone else here and the situation warranted starting meds soon.... I might be inclined to give half the RONI tablet to a typical-sized Feral as the dose (then again, are Ferals larger in AU than around here ?)


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot Jaye! I really appreciate hearing about the Ronsec 25mg tablets. So a 25mg dose of Ronidazole for a 500g pigeon is ok then? I've been dosing my (very) sick pigeon at a rate of 12.5mg/kg. He's only 211 grams (hey but he was 208 grams yesterday)

I have written to the supplier and manufacturer of Roni 15%, just to confirm. I hope they write back.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Bella, as Jaye mentions, if it says on the label that each pill has 30mg, I would expect that is what is in each pill and as he also mentions, the Ronsec pills from Medpet do contain 25mg of Ronidazole in them, so the pills you have would be comparable.

The dosing I gave you for Ronidazole 12.5mg/kg q24, is right out of the avian section of an exotic formulary desk reference and crossed checked, as I also always do with IVIS (International Veterinary Information Service). From time to time you will find these discrepancies from what is recommended in the book and what you actually may find being used in lofts and contained in products in the market place. When this happens for me, I look at it as I know what the books say is effective and therapeutic dosing is for a med, and then for example with Ronidazole, I know that if needed, in an advanced or very resistant case, what some upper levels of dosing for the med are being used in the market place that it should be safe to increase dosing up to.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

For Pigeons, Ronidazole is stated in the Pharmacopia I have, as being like 10 - 12.5 mG/k, orally, per day.



For a 200 Gramme Pigeon then, who is thereby right on to being about 1/5th of a "k", it'd be about 2 - 2.5 mG for a daily dose.


So, far as that goes, a 30 mG Tablet would sound a little stiff to me ( or about 12 to 15 times the calculated Dose )...even though I gather that Ronidazole is fairly forgiving.


Unless I have misunderstood something here...


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Karyn,

Thanks a lot for explaining that; I am so painfully inexperienced with these things & it helps me a lot to understand how doses are figured out. The safety margin for Ronidazole must be pretty decent then?

So...I have these tablets now. I'm freaking out about having to give my little hen another 10 X 0.5ml oral doses of flagyl. Its just feels so risky with such a squirmy bird and my inexperience. I hate it every time I do it to her. I figure my options are to either keep at it, or give her oral doses of the ronidazole suspension you showed me how to make instead, so I'm dealing with much less liquid at one go. Or I could just put the ronivet-S in her water and keep her on the meds a bit longer (but this is not ideal, i realise). Or I could try dosing her in tablet form. I would really like your opinion if you have one?

She needs the meds `in her mouth' the Vet said, because of the canker sores there. That's why he recommended the liquid.

PS. Just saw your post Phil. Thanks a lot for confirming that.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Bella_F said:


> Dear Karyn,
> 
> Thanks a lot for explaining that; I am so painfully inexperienced with these things & it helps me a lot to understand how doses are figured out. The safety margin for Ronidazole must be pretty decent then?
> 
> ...


Bella, you could do a few things, give her both Ronidazole and Metronidazole together, you could dose her once a day 0.15cc (3mg) on the Ronidazole (3 drops) and cut the Metronidazole in half to 0.25cc (10mg, 5 drops) twice a day. One of the doses of Metronidazole you could give with a few bread balls, if that helps and with her getting both one dose of Ronidazole and one dose of Metronidazole bi mouth, this will take care of the oral dosing and the direct throat contact that the vet would like to see take place.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> For Pigeons, Ronidazole is stated in the Pharmacopia I have, as being like 10 - 12.5 mG/k, orally, per day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is how I would interpret it as well. I do wonder why if both Dobato and Phil got the same info from different sources (12.5/kg...which translates to about 6mg for an average sized pigeon).....both Ronsec and Roni would instruct to give such large dosages via tablet ?

Seems odd to me, although all I can see is that the 12.5/kg is a single daily dosage, repeated many days....while my Ronsec tabs state to administer once, then repeat in 48 hours.....

...am thankful for the info. seems like I could cut these dosages in half and they'd still be effective (?)

(Sorry Bella, not to step on your thread...Dobato is the second person I know to mention that Metronidazole and Ronidazole can be given concurrently...so I wouldn't worry about that).)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Generally Canker remediation is a week's worth of medical regimen....sometimes longer.

No idea why many of the packaged products presume a one time dose or a couple day's doses would do.

Different Canker Meds have different Dosages, of course, and, in theory, a correct dose will be more effective than one which is un-necessarily higher, or, lower, as per the patient's weight.

So, a heavier dose does not necessarily mean it will more than usually effective, and, for some medicines, it can significantly end up being less effective than the optimum dose.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree...it has become such a resistant disease that I usually go 10 days of meds, and usually use 2 different meds (be they Metro, Spartrix, Ronidazole) because it can be so hard to completely clear up.....

I have had a situation where the pigeon began improving immediately when started on Metro (to the point of actually turning him around fast enough to save his life) but then suddenly nosedived after 4 days solely on the single med. When a 2nd med was begun, improvement returned and he eventually healed.....

So I think doubling up on trich treatment is always a wise thing....


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

My vet said the same thing to me..he said that the canker will clear up in 24 hours once the pigeon is on meds, but it can travel back from other parts of the body after that and reinfect. That's why he said 7 days for treatment, not 24 hours.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

7 days sounds good...


----------

